# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Rand Paul For President 2012

## Allen72289

Yes, no?

Discuss the possibilities.

Has he said anything about it?

----------


## 0zzy

Might be too late, too old. We need to draft people like Mark Sanford (dono his views on foreign policy though), and..um, Walter Williams? Pat Buchanan is pretty old too. I dono. :[

Btw, Paul is still running for prez .

----------


## Dave Pedersen

Rand needs to establish a voting record.

----------


## Allen72289

Rand for Congress then?

Let's motivate him to do this.

----------


## Elliott

I'd definitely back him if he's a chip off the old block.  What I wouldn't give to make Ron Paul about 55 right now.  I think a run for congress would be a good start for Rand.  It'd be nice for him to establish that his voting practice is the same as his father's has been.

EDIT:  I just found this photo of Rand.  



He almost looks like one of the Kennedy boys.  The fact that Rand has been a big participant in his father's campaign is a good sign.  That's usually how it starts.  ...and he's an MD too.  _"...there is another."_

----------


## 0zzy

Not for president, for something else maybe.

----------


## The One

Won't Ron be running for his second term???

----------


## Elijah

I have some footage of Rand Paul out by the blimp talking about this issue. I will try and get it up sometime soon.

----------


## jcbraithwaite7

Isn't he an eye surgeon?  I can see it now.  Campaign song, "I Can See Clearly Now" and tagline... Rand Paul... opening the eyes of America

----------


## NMCB3

No

----------


## Allen72289

We need to get as many candidates running Constitutional platforms on every race local, state and Presidency.


It's a win win situation then.


What gets me is that libertarian party has taken away antiwar republicans which could have helped Paul.

----------


## ArrestPoliticians

> Might be too late, too old. We need to draft people like Mark Sanford (dono his views on foreign policy though), and..um, Walter Williams? Pat Buchanan is pretty old too. I dono. :[
> 
> Btw, Paul is still running for prez .


Mark Sanford should have endorsed Ron Paul.

----------


## Danny Molina

I said no because he should run for some other position be it mayor or governor just to get his feet wet (politically).

----------


## Elijah

> Mark Sanford should have endorsed Ron Paul.


We invited him to Ride the blimp.

----------


## Danny Molina

> We invited him to Ride the blimp.


Did he take the offer?

----------


## The One

> We invited him to Ride the blimp.


You're getting blimp tourettes like Giulliani's 9/11 tourettes!!!

----------


## nate895

See my Plan D thread in hot topics. It doesn't matter who runs,as long as they can dedicate the next four years to it, full time. I don't think Rand Paul has that kind of money.

----------


## Allen72289

I like the idea of donating monthly for a Constitutional fund raiser..Merced and I will be working to achieve this soon.

----------


## Dr.3D

The way things are going, will we be able to vote by that time?
The U.S. will probably be a dictatorship by then unless Ron Paul is president this next election.

----------


## Allen72289

Let's think positive..

----------


## Zarxrax

I will just wait to see who Ron himself endorses.

----------


## Liberty4life

Definately

----------


## Matt Collins

> Definately


OMG PONIES!

----------


## Nathan Hale

Rand needs to serve his term in the Senate before running for the Presidency.  We already have two viable liberty candidates who will likely run - Ron Paul and Gary Johnson.  Let's get Rand in the Senate and keep him there for a little while.

----------


## Aratus

REP. RON PAUL turned some talk of his running again in 2012 
for POTUS into a 50/50 binary logic heads or tails coin toss!!!

If Ron Paul holds back, we could run Rand Paul or Peter Schiff 
very easily in order to keep our populist reVOLUTIOn current!

----------

